# What's your opinion on Gravity Falls and Star vs the forces of evil?



## smolsketch (Sep 7, 2018)

Two cartoons I particularly enjoy in recent times are Gravity Falls and SvTFOE, both of which are produced by Disney and are part of their cartoon revival. What is your opinion on these shows and why? I like Gravity Falls due to the characters, the wholesome story and the mystery and forest aesthetic. I like SvTFOE as it is anime inspired and the vivid lore of the show.


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Sep 7, 2018)

I loved Gravity Falls, never got around to giving Stars a shot.  GF stands as one of my favorite cartoons that I didn't actually grow up with (I watched it later in 2016).


----------



## Baalf (Sep 15, 2018)

Star vs. The forces of evil in a nutshell:
Humans = good
Non-humans = bad

I feel like this is the pariah of modern media. They put all this thought into making all these creative and unique villains, and then just have a generic human protagonists. I've gotten to the point where seeing media that does this literally makes me feel sick.

I haven't seen Gravity Falls yet, but it looks to be on the same page.


----------



## The Cospunk Prince (Sep 16, 2018)

Gravity Falls is hilarious and you really get attached to the characters, I recently impulse bought the complete seried DVD(Complete with audio commentary for all 40 episodes) And it's so amazing to actually hear the thought process behind it, and how much work was put into it. The last couple episodes are nightmare fuel but honestly it's such a great show. 

I love Star vs the Forces of Evil for the art style and just absurdity of it, but the plot is all over the darn place and there doesn't even seem to _be_ a plot until the first season finale. Some episodes they touch on things but never really come back to it, granted the third season did touch on a loooot more and I am absolutely thrilled to see what's going to happen with Eclipsa. 

If I had to pick between the two, Gravity Falls, definitely.


----------



## TornPaperDolls (Sep 18, 2018)

Never got into "Star vs...", but Gravity Falls is one of my favorite shows of all time. I am very excited it finally got a complete DVD release, since maybe more people will discover it now. 

It reminds me of a Lost or X-Files translated to a Disney show, but I think it has much more charming characters and is more witty than either of those two. I love it!


----------



## Faexie (Sep 25, 2018)

BennyJackdaw said:


> Star vs. The forces of evil in a nutshell:
> Humans = good
> Non-humans = bad
> 
> ...



If you keep watching it eventually becomes an allegory for racism (it starts with the episode "Mewnipencence Day" where Star starts to wonder if the Mewni History she's been taught was all that accurate. Recently there is an arc where Star tries to stop anti monster fear mongering and tries to get Mewmins and monsters to get along. Also there will be non human characters who aren't considered monsters (for arbitrary reasons) that will pop up.

In Gravity Falls non human characters aren't always evil either.

I think the human characters are well developped in both shows.


----------

